# Importing pets



## lisafitz (Feb 23, 2012)

hi 

I am hoping to move from ireland to Canada (perhaps alberta) and i have a pet cat and rabbit and cant leave without them, i've been on the Canadian Food Inspection Agency and requested information however they just directed me back to their website which doesn't answer the questions i asked, which are as follows:

how long does a rabbit / cat spend in quarantine and while in quarantine are the owners allowed to visit?

is it an option to put them into quarantine in ireland prior to departure?

any ideas of cost?

any help or advice would be very much appreciated

Kindest Regards

Lisa


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Found this regarding the import of your rabbit:


> Canada has permit and quarantine requirements for the importation of domestic rabbits from countries other than the United States. To obtain detailed information about this process, you should contact the Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA) office in the province into which the rabbits will be imported.


Canadian Food Inspection Agency - Health of Animals - Import of Pet Rabbits

For your cat:


> Domestic cats entering Canada do not have to be quarantined.


And more info about the requirements: Canadian Food Inspection Agency - Importing Domestic Cats

To get an idea of the cost: 
- I don't know what your local vet is charging you for the neccesary immuniations
- you can ask your air freight carrier what they will charge you
- you will probably have to pay a small amount at the Canadian customs. It think it was about $50 for our dog. (but the nice guy waived it!)


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

Don't know about a rabbit or Ireland specifically but we brought our cat from the uk and as long as he had a rabies shot and had produced antibodies he didn't go into quarantine. Biggest costs we for the blood tests and the flights.


----------



## Freddy_uk (Feb 11, 2012)

DavidHudson said:


> Don't know about a rabbit or Ireland specifically but we brought our cat from the uk and as long as he had a rabies shot and had produced antibodies he didn't go into quarantine. Biggest costs we for the blood tests and the flights.


This goes for dogs too, you need to get a pet passport


----------



## lisafitz (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi All

Thank you so much for all your advice, great news about no quaratine needed for cats, just need to figure out what the situation is with rabbits...and thanks for EVHB for going to trouble of looking up information for me...

Thanks again everyone
very much appreciated

lisa


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You're welcome, Lisa! Good luck with your plans!


----------



## morriss930 (Feb 27, 2012)

I have huge dog back home, is it hard to move it to Canada, BC, is there iny regulations?


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

morriss930 said:


> I have huge dog back home, is it hard to move it to Canada, BC, is there iny regulations?


Yes, there are regulations.

See here: Canadian Food Inspection Agency - Importing Domestic Dogs

If you are in Belarus, it is not considered rabies-free by CFIA.


----------



## morriss930 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks a lot.


----------

